# interior stair tread



## dan_s (Dec 20, 2013)

Have a customer that wants me to paint their stairway. Walls, apron, rail, balusters the whole deal, along with the stair treads. They are beat up beyond repair from being carpeted multiple times, there are quarter size holes in two of them and the bullnose fronts are chewed up. I have a carpenter buddy quote putting new treads in, but she wants them painted (grey). The new treads will be pine since she wants them painted instead of a better grade wood. She told me she used behr porch and patio paint in another house and it worked fine.

From my understanding and experience with porch and patio paint (sherwin's version) it does not need any kind of primer. Has anyone used a product like this in an interior setting. Im worried that it will not look "high end" enough at the end. The walls will get super paint satin, while the risers and apron will get pro classic semi. My plans was to paint the treads 1-2 days prior to install and touch as needed after installation is done along with the risers and apron.

any other product recommendations if behr product is suspect, I mostly use SW due to location and familiarity. I normally warranty my work, but not usually decks and concrete porches.

Thank you in advance


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Dan!
I will use oil primer first with paint thinner tinted grey. I don't trust self priming paint specially behr. Don't forget it's a stair way it's going to be a lot of traffic.
Good luck, Dan.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The porch and patio will grab and cover just fine on the bare wood. That said. For a flight of steps that is gonna get heavy use I'd prime it too. With a oil. Why not. Ur only looking at a few lengths of boards and you ought be able to put on the primer before they even get cut. A half a gallon of paint a a half a hour. Why not,


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Not sure if mores still makes their oil porch and floor paimt ? I am guessing no

I would suggest a product similiar to that. California paints may make one 
Or even satin impervo or fine paints oil paimt will work 

You could also use waterbased paint and go over with A higher end floor poly like vermont natural coatings

My first bet would be mores oil porch and floor if you can find it 
Next fine paints high gloss oil is bomb proof


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Iv used ws porch and floor on an interior setting before. Turned out nice 









I believe I went over bare wood. And no sign of any problems.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'd use Sherwin Williams Tred-Plex, awesome product and no primer required. It's pretty thin and soaks right in on the first coat.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Phinnster said:


> Not sure if mores still makes their oil porch and floor paimt ? I am guessing no
> 
> I would suggest a product similiar to that. California paints may make one
> Or even satin impervo or fine paints oil paimt will work
> ...


BM's porch & floor (oil) is still available here. May vary from state to state.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> BM's porch & floor (oil) is still available here. May vary from state to state.


Oil is sooo 1992. :whistling2: 

I know SW discontinued their oil porch and floor not too long ago. I've used the latex version, it was okay. BM's oil porch and floor is good stuff but he said SW.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I prefer oil for floors.
Trim too.
Metal for sure for sure.
1992 was a good time by the way.


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

Not really much for oil's around here anymore suitable for floors. Their are some but gloss on stairs is going to be slippery. Who doesn't use stairs while only wearing socks? Allflor is self priming, 2 coats over bare wood.


----------



## Tonyg (Dec 9, 2007)

I'd be more worried about the softer pine than just the product. Dings, scrapes, gouges, chips, etc. 

What about a grey stain or pickled? Something more penetrating?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey this is probably a moot point but PPG breakthrough is rated for floors. Tds says you can drive a forklift over it the next day. Just don't drive it down the stairs!!


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Damon T said:


> Hey this is probably a moot point but PPG breakthrough is rated for floors. Tds says you can drive a forklift over it the next day. Just don't drive it down the stairs!!


30 mins after they applied it at one of the local Dulux stores they started piling stacks of pails (3 high) on that area. 

4 months later still looks great


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's amazing!!!


----------



## skinne9 (Nov 21, 2009)

I vote for breakthrough. Used on floors, handrails,cabinets, stuff is great

Sent from my HTC One using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------

